# .307?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

A while back I inherited a bunch of reloading supplies. Included are a variety of bullets (Herter's, Hornady, Speer, Sierra etc). Most are .277 or .308 diameter.
I have one box of Remington bullets (from the old Herter's store in Waseca, MN) labeled "30-170 Grain, SPCL, B22798 DIAM. .307"

What caliber are these meant for?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Didn't have time to read it all, but there should be some good info for you here.

http://thehighroad.us/showthread.php?p=2068709


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

30 -170 means they are 30 caliber 170 grain bullets.
SPCL is soft point , I think the CL means they a have crimping groove.

B22798 is probably the companies stock number or even lot number.

307 dia. is the barrel dia they are ment for. Be a little sloppy in a 30 enfield with a .311dia barrel.

 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

oldfireguy said:


> A while back I inherited a bunch of reloading supplies. Included are a variety of bullets (Herter's, Hornady, Speer, Sierra etc). Most are .277 or .308 diameter.
> I have one box of Remington bullets (from the old Herter's store in Waseca, MN) labeled "30-170 Grain, SPCL, B22798 DIAM. .307"
> 
> What caliber are these meant for?


Likely for the 307 Winchester. Made back in the 80's, similar to the 300 Savage. Rimmed case, I've seen several lever actions chambered for them.

huntin1


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I've found an older reloading manual that lists the .307 for 30/30 caliber.
Thanks to all you responded.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

huntin1, I thought the same thing, but when I looked up the reloading data for the .307 it says .308 diameter. So how important is .001?

I am looking to purchase a .444 Marlin. I have seen many .44 cal bullets with .429 some with .430, some with .431, and some with .4295. The Hornady LeverEvolution bullets, which I want to use, show .430. How important is this going to be if I decide to load some other flat nosed bullets?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Best thing to do is have your bore slugged. Then you know for sure just what size bullet to use.

You could get a ruff measurement with a inside caliper from land to land.

 Al


----------

